# Who is going to Providence Fall 2019?



## VIBE_ZT (Sep 12, 2019)

I will be attending, WCA profile 2018TRUD02.

Anyone gonna be there? Would be cool to meet up or something.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah I’ll be there


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Sep 13, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Yeah I’ll be there


Hows the Roux goin lol


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 13, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> Hows the Roux goin lol


it’s going pretty epic, I avg like 15-16 now w/o full CMLL lol cuz I hate algs


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 13, 2019)

Pretty sure I’m the fastest router in new england which doesn’t make sense lol


----------

